# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. Dayana-ի, Գալաթեայի և StrangeLittleGirl-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Chuk

Մեկնարկում է նոր համատեղ պատմվածք. Dayana-ն սկսում է, Գալաթեան՝ շարունակում, StrangeLittleGirl-ն՝ ավարտում:

Նախագիծը քննարկելու համար մտեք այստեղ, նոր համատեղ պատմվածք գրելուն մասնակցելու համար գրանցվեք այստեղ:

Մինչ բոլոր երեք մասնակիցների՝ իրենց հատվածները տեղադրելը քննարկումներն այս թեմայում արգելվում են:

----------


## Dayana

- Պապ։
- Հը՜։
- Այ, պապ։
- Լսում եմ, - քթի տակին ծոր տալով ասաց Կուրգինյանը։
- Պապ, էսօր կուրսեցիներով թատրոն ենք գնալու․ ուշ կգամ։
- Թատրո՞ն։ Դուք թատրոն էլ ե՞ք գնում։ Որտե՞զ քեզ սպասեմ։ Ո՞ր թատրոնում է, - ուշադրությունը թղթերից չշեղելով ու ակնոցների արանքից նայելով կարծես մեխանիկորեն հարցրեց հայրը։
-  Չգիտեմ, պապ, տղաներն են տոմսերը գնել, իրենք էլ ինձ տուն կուղեկցեն։ Ու հետո, ես մեծ աղջիկ եմ, չեմ կորի։
- Լսիր, Արև, մայրիկդ էլ է մեծ, բայց ես նրան ամեն երեկո տուն եմ բերում, և հետո, դա քննարկման ենթակա չէ։ Ի՞նչ ներկայացում է, անունն ասա, ես թատրոնը և ժամը կճշտեմ։
- Սկսում է 7:30, հայկական ուշանալը հաշվի առնելով, 8:00-ին, կավարտվի երևի ...
- Կավարտվի 10-ին ու ես քեզ կդիմավորեմ դռան մոտ։
- Պապ, ամոթ է, միայն ինձ են երկոյան դիմավորում։ Ավելի լավ է ես երեխեքի հետ քայլեմ մինչև օպերա, էնտեղ դու ինձ կդիմավորես, լա՞վ։
- Ուրեմն 11-ին Խաչատրյանի արձանի մոտ կլինեմ։
- Պապ խնդրում եմ, գոնե անց կես արի, թե չէ պիտի վազելով իջնենք։
- Լա՛վ, թող քո ուզածով լինի։ 11:30 ու ոչ մի րոպե ավել։
․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․
Էս քաղաքում ամեն ինչ խտացված է․ արևը աչքերդ է ծակում է նույնիսկ ստվերում, քամին մաշկդ պոկում է, կարծես դահիճ լինի, իսկ մութն էնպես է փաթաթվում քաղաքի «վզին»՝ տատիս գործած շալի պես, որ ոչ մի լուսամփոփ չի կարող ճեղքել նրա «ստեղծած թանձր շերտը»։  
Կուրգինյանն անհանգիստ մեկ ժամին էր նայում, մեկ ՝ ճամփին, որտեղից աղջիկը պիտի գար։ Մասնագիտական սովորություն է, երևի, սպասել վատագույնին ու ուրախանալ դրա բացակայությունից։ Հիշում էր քեռու հազար անգամ կրկնած միտքը․ «լավից վնաս չկա, դու վատին սպասի, որ պաշտպանվելու եղանակը նախապես գտած լինես», ու էդպես էլ ամբողջ կյանքում վատն էր փնտրում ՝ թե իր, թե ամբողջ աշխարհի մեջ, ու շատ հաճախ հենց էդ վատն էլ գտնում էր։ «Ով փնտրում է, նա գտնում է»  չէ՞։
- Բարև պապ, կներես, մի փոքր ուշացա, ներկայացումը պլանավորածից երկար տևեց, ու հետո․․․
- Լսիր, Արև, ես հեռախոսիդ ութ անգամ զանգել եմ, դժվա՞ր էր գոնե զանգերիս պատասխանել։
- Կներես, ձայնն անջատել էի, որ չզնգար ներկայացման ժամանակ․ ես հո քեզ ու մամային գիտեմ, դուք ամեն կես ժամը մեկ զանգում եք։
․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․
- Կուրգինյան, շտապ բաժին եկեք, - մայորի խռպոտ ձայնն է։ Հավանաբար դիսկոտեկի գործի հետ կապված է, որ առավոտ շուտ զանգել է։ Էդ գործը մայորին կամ կաթվածի կհասցնի, կամ ՝ փոխգնդապետության։
- Դիսկոտեկի գործն է՞, Ստեփանյան։
- Լսիր, Արշակ, քեզ ասում եմ շտապ բաժին արի, դու երեկույթներն ե՞ս հիշել։
․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․․
Դուռը բացելուն պես Կուրգինյանը զգաց, որ սա «դիսկոտեկի գործի» հետ կապ չունեցող ահազանգ էր։ Ստեփանյանը ՝ գունատ, ձեռքին ինչ-որ փաստաթղթեր, սեղանը տակնուվրա արած նստած էր, կարծես «հայոց հարցի» հանգուցալուծումն էր փնտրել, իսկ աչքերի տակ առաջացած կապտուկները հուշում էին, որ աչք չի փակել։
- Ստեփանյան, ի՞նչ է պատահել։
- Արամ, Գայանես տուն չի եկել։ Զանգել եմ ՝ միլիոն անգամ՝ չի պատասխանում։ Աղջկադ զանգեցի, ասաց որ համալսարանում չի, ու Գայանեն հավանաբար դասի է։
- Ի՞նչպես թե համալսարանում չի, բա ու՞ր է։
-  Դե ասաց գնացել է գրադարան ինչ-որ նյութեր ուսումնասիրելու ՝ ռեֆերատի թե կուրսային աշխատանքի համար, գլխի չընկա։
- Տարօրինակ է։ Հետո՞։
- Դե էլ ի՞նչ հետո։ Հիմա ես ի՞նչ անեմ։ Աղջիկս հիմարություններ անելու սովորություն չունի։ Երեկ կուրսեցիներով գնացել էին թատրոն։
- Դա գիտեմ, ես Արևին դիմավորեցի։
- Խնդրեց, որ չդիմավորեմ, ասաց տղաները կճանապարհեն, ես էլ մտածեցի, որ մեծ աղջիկ է, ընկերների մոտ երեխայի տեղ չդնեմ, չգնացի։ Ուշացավ։ մտածեցի երևի մի քիչ երկար են զբոսնել, դե ջահել են, կարող է երեկոյան որոշեն զբոսնել, չգիտեմ, համ էլ չէի ուզում աղմուկ անել։ Ամբողջ գիշեր սպասեցի, չեկավ, ոչ էլ հեռախոսն է պատասխանում։ Առավոտյան զանգեցի Նարինեին, իբր ճշտելու որպիսությունը, համ էլ կասկածում էի, որ գուցե ուշացել է ու որոշել մոր մոտ գիշերել։ Ոչնչից տեղյակ չէր, հարցնում էր թե ինչպես է աղջիկը։ Հասկանու՞մ ես։
- Այնքան էլ չէ։ Սպասիր Արևին զանգեմ, դա ինձ դուր չի գալիս։
- Հա՞ պապ։
- Բարև աղջիկս։ Որտե՞ղ ես։
- Հանրային գրադարանում, պապ, ինչու՞։
- Իսկ ինչու՞ դասի չես։ Գրադարան, կարծեմ, գնում են դասերից հետո։
- Պապ, կարևոր կուրսային ունեմ, իսկ դասերից հետո էստեղ էնքան մարդ է լինում, որ պիտի երկու օր հերթ կանգնեմ ՝ ազատ սեղանի համար։
- Լսիր, Արևի, երեկ Գայանեն էլ էր՞ ձեզ հետ թատրոն եկել։
- Հա պապ, ինչու՞ ես հարցնում։ Քիչ առաջ հայրն էր զանգել, ասացի, որ չեմ տեսել։ Դասի պիտի լինի։
- Իսկ երբ օպերա էիք իջնում, միասին է՞իք։
- Չեմ հիշում, պապ, - այ քեզ հրաշք, հազար ասեցի, շուտ տուն կգնաս։ Հիմա՛ր աղջիկ։
- Ինչպե՞ս թե չես հիշում։
- Դե պապ, ես մի քիչ առաջ ընկա բոլորից, որ քեզ շատ չսպասեցնեմ։
- Ստեփանյան, էստեղ հաստատ մի բան էն չի։ Գնում ենք հանրային գրադարան, - անհանգիստ նայելով մայորին ասաց Կուրգինյանը։  - Լսիր, Արև, կես ժամից գրադարանի մուտքի մոտ քեզ եմ սպասում,- առանց  պատասխանին սպասելու հեռախոսն անջատելով տեղից վեր թռավ լեյտենանտը։ - Արշակ, Արևը ստում էր։ Եթե երեխան ծնողին ստում է, ուրեմն մի լուրջ բան կա։ 
- Լսիր, Գև, հայրս գնում է հանրային գրադարանի մոտ, շտապ ինձ էնտեղ հասցրու, Գայուշն էլ ուշ է տուն գնացել, թե ինչ, չգիտեմ, հայրս ու Արշակ ձյաձյան իար են խառնվել։
- Արևս, մի անհանգստացիր։ Արի էսպես անենք, զանգիր հորդ ու ասա, որ ուղիղ տուն ես գնում, ինքն էլ թող տուն գնա։ Ես քեզ տուն կտանեմ, համ էլ հորդ հետ կխոսեմ։ Մեծ մարդիկ ենք, հո տունտունիկ չե՞նք խաղալու։
- Հորս դա դուր չի գա։ Ավելի լավ է ինձ գրադարան տար։
- Չէ, հարցը քննարկման ենթակա չէ։ Հիմա կմտնենք հայրիկիդ համար կոնյակ կգնենք ու կգնանք։ Զանգի՛ր։
- Պապ, լսիր, ես հիմա տուն եմ գանում, դու էլ կգա՞ս․ ես մենակ չեմ։
- Ի՞նչ է նշանակում «ես մենակ չեմ»,որտե՞ղ ես, - ես գիտեի, որ էստեղ մի բան էն չի, ես քեզ ասում էի, չէ՞, Արշ, էստեղ մի բան էն չի․ դրանք ոչ մի թատրոն էլ չէին գնացել։ Լակոտնե՛ր։ - Ստեփանյանին դիմելով ջղային ծկլթաց Կուրգինյանը։
- Արագ գնում ես տուն,  լսու՞մ ես, մենա՛կ, ու մեզ ես սպասում։ Մենք հիմա Արշակի հետ գալիս ենք։
- Բայց պապ․․․
- Ոչ մի բայց:
- Հորս դուր չեկավ։ Ինձ էստեղ իջեցրու, ես տրանսպորտով տուն կգնամ։ Մի ուրիշ անգամ կգաս մեր տուն։ Կներես, Գև։
- Չէ, Արևս, ես հիմա եմ գալիս, մենք միասին ենք գնում։ Մտնենք մի հատ նվեր վերցնենք, ու գնանք, օքե՞յ։ Ընկերս կոնյակի գործարանում է աշխատում, ու երբեմն մի երկու շիշ Աղթամար է ունենում տանը, գնանք վերցնենք։
- Չէ, Գև, խնդրում եմ։
- Լսիր, ես ավելի մեծ եմ, որ մի բան ասում եմ, ուրեմն գիտեմ։
- Լավ։
- Կուրգինյան, հիմա հանգիստ բացատրի, տեսնեմ ի՞նչ կատաղեցիր։
- Էդ լակոտին դու տես, ասում է գրադարանում չեմ, մենակ չեմ, գնում ենք տուն ․․․
- Թող գան, մենք էլ գնանք,տեսնենք էդ ո՞վ է, գուցե Գայանեի մասին էլ մի բան գիտեն։ Զանգիր, շտապ զանգիր ու ասա, որ միասին տուն գնան։ -  Ստեփանյանի հաստ հոնքերը մի պահ վեր բարձրացան, կարծես ինչ-որ բացահայտում էր արել, հետո ծանրության ուժի տակ ցած ընկան աչքերի վրա, երևի գիտակցելով, որ էս կյանքում ամեն ինչ չի հնդկական մինի-ֆիլմ, ու գուցե աղջկա անհետացումը ոչ մի կապ չունի Արշակի աղջկա անհայտ «մենակ չեմ»-ի հետ, բայց բացառել չէր կարողանում։
- Արև, դուք հիմա որտե՞ղ եք։
- Պապ, մի 40 րոպեից տանը կլինենք։
- Իսկ դուք հիմա որտե՞ղ եք։  Արև՞։ Որտե՞ղ եք։   Արշ, կապն ընդհատվեց, հաստատ մի բան էն չի։ Զանգի՛ր բաժին։

----------

Alphaone (17.02.2013), Bodyguard (18.02.2013), boooooooom (17.02.2013), Claudia Mori (17.02.2013), einnA (17.02.2013), Mr. Annoying (10.08.2017), Poqrik_Arev (13.02.2013), Sambitbaba (02.03.2013), Smokie (13.02.2013), soultaker (17.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (13.02.2013), Ամմէ (17.02.2013), ԱնԱիդա (13.02.2013), Անջրպետ (17.05.2013), Արէա (13.02.2013), Դավիթ (17.02.2013), Շինարար (12.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Առաջին զգացողությունն ուժեղ գլխապտույտն էր: Փորձեց վեր կենալ ու զգաց, որ չի կարողանալու պահել կոկորդ բարձրացող սրտխառնոցը: Շուռ եկավ կողքի, հետ տվեց: 
Դատարկ սենյակում էր: Բարձր առաստաղով, մերկ պատերով: Խոնավ գաջի հոտը խփեց քթին: 
Դժվարությամբ կանգնեց ծալվող ոտքերի վրա և մոտեցավ պատուհանին, որի շրջանակներից դեռ հանված չէր գործարանային պոլիէթիլենը: Ըստ երևույթին երրորդ կամ չորրորդ հարկում էր, իր համար անծանոթ վայրում: Սարսափով գիտակցեց, որ չգիտի, չի հիշում, թե ինչպես է հայտնվել այդտեղ: 
Քայլերի ձայնը ստիպեց շուռ գալ ու լարվել: Մեջքը դեմ տվեց պատին ու հալածվածի պես նայեց սենյակի մուտքին, որ դուռ չուներ: Սենյակ մտած բանվորական հագուստով երկու տղաները վարդագույն փիղ տեսածի զարմանքով նայում էին  փոշոտ ու ճմրթված շրջազգեստով գեղեցիկ աղջկան, որն իրենց աչքերի առաջ  դանդաղ սահեց պատն ի վար ու ուշագնաց տարածվեց գաջի սպիտակ, ալյուրանման փոշով ծածկված սառը հատակին: 

.................................................................................................................

Արշակ Ստեփանյանը բաժնին ականջների վրա էր  կանգնեցրել՝ հրահանգելով զանգել քաղաքի բոլոր հիվանդանոցներն ու դիարանները: Կուրգինյանին մենակ տուն ուղարկելուց հետո նա մեքենան խելագար արագությամբ քշում էր հիվանդանոցից հիվանդանոց՝ անընդհատ մտքում սարսափելով այն պահից, երբ զանգելու էր նախկին կնոջն ու ասեր, որ իրենց աղջիկն անհետացել է: Հեռախոսը ձեռքից բաց չէր թողնում անգամ ղեկը բռնած ժամանակ: Հիմա Կուրգինյանը կզանգի... որևէ մեկը կզանգի, որ ասի, որ իր Գայանեին ոչ մի վատ բան չի եղել...

Կեսօրվա կողմ բաժնի քննիչներից մեկը պարզեց, որ շտապօգնության մեքենան Դավիթաշենի հովանդանոց է հասցրել անգիտակից մի աղջկա, որն ըստ բժշկի նկարագրության նման էր Ստեփնյանի դստերը: Քննիչը, սխալից խուսափելու համար, արագ մեկնեց հիվանդանոց, գտավ աղջկա պալատը, համոզվեց, որ Գայանեն է, նորից խոսեց բժշկի հետ, պարզեց՝ շտապօգնության որ մեքենան է նրան բերել հիվանդանոց, գտավ մեքենայի վարորդին ու ճշտեց կոնկրետ որտեղից են Գայանեին բերել: Դրանից հետո միայն հավաքեց Ստեփանյանի բջջայինի համարը:

................................................................................................................

 Երբ Կուրգինյանը մտավ տուն՝ անհանգստությունից իրեն գրեթե կորցրած, աղջկան, կնոջն ու ինչ-որ անծանոթ տղայի գտավ հյուրասենյակում կես-լարված կես-սիրալիր զրույց  վարելիս: Սիրտը թեթևանալու կարճ տևած զգացումին հետևեց դեռ երեկվանից զսպած-խեղդած զայրույթի պայթյունը: 
- Դու ինչե՞ր ես քեզ թույլ տալիս, այ աղջիկ:
- Պապ...
- Արամ...- կինն էր, աչքով-ունքով աղաչում էի, որ զսպի իրեն:
Անծանոթ տղան ոտքի կանգնեց, այդ պահի համար զարմանալի համարձակությամբ ու սառնությամբ մոտեցավ ոստիկանի հագուստով զայրույթից իրեն կորցրած մարդուն ու ձեռքը մեկնեց:
- Գևորգ է անունս...եթե բարկացած եք, ինձ վրա պետք ա բարկանաք... Արևը մեղավոր չէ: 
Արամ Կուրգինյանը վերից վար չափեց երիտասարդին, որը, իհարկե, հենց առաջին հայացքից իսկ դուր չեկավ: Ձեռքը չմեկնեց: Բերանը բացեց, որ մտքինն ասի, բայց ստիպված եղավ փակել այն: Բջջայինով Ստեփանյանի զանգն էր հնչում:
Արագ դուրս եկավ սենյակից՝ հեռախոսը ականջին տանելով:
Սենյակում դարձյալ անհարմար լռություն տիրեց:
- Նստեք, Գևորգ, - մայրը փորձեց ցրել իրավիճակը:
Արամը վերադարձավ սենյակ՝ դեմքը փոխված: Զայրույթին փոխարինել էր զսպված ցավը:
- Պա՞պ...
- Ընկերուհուդ գտել են...Դավիթաշենի կիսակառույցներից մեկում: Ուշագնաց ու ... ըստ բժիշկների ոչ այնքան լավ վիճակում, - այնպես ասաց, ասես մեղմացնելը փոխելու կամ փրկելու էր իրավիճակը:
Արևն ու մայրը գունատվեցին: Գևորգի դեմքի արտահայտությունը միլիմետր անգամ չփոխվեց:
- Ուզում եմ տեսնել իրեն, պապ,- Արևը վեր կացավ, խնդրում եմ:
Հայրը խիստ նայեց աղջկան՝ մերժումը պատրաստ: Բայց տեսնելով արցունքով լցված աչքերը՝ հայրական սիրտը տեղի տվեց:
- Ես հաջորդ անգամ կգամ, ավելի հարմար ժամանակ, - Գևորգը նույնպես տեղից վեր կացավ, հարգանքով ցտեսություն ասաց մեծերին, ներողություն խնդրեց  ու Արևին չնայելով դուրս եկավ: Աղջիկը զարմացած նայեց նրա հետևից:

Հիվանդանոցի ճանապարհին, հոր մեքենայի մեջ Արևի գլխում անընդհատ նույն միտքն էր պտտվում... Դավիթաշե՞ն...ինչո՞ւ հենց այնտեղ... Գայանե... ի՞նչ էիր անում այնտեղ... ախր որոշել էինք, որ զգույշ ենք լինելու, որ թատրոնի.... թատրոնը չբացահայտվեր: Ինչո՞ւ տուն չգնացիր...

----------

Alphaone (17.02.2013), Bodyguard (18.02.2013), boooooooom (17.02.2013), einnA (17.02.2013), Mr. Annoying (10.08.2017), Poqrik_Arev (13.02.2013), Sambitbaba (02.03.2013), Smokie (13.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (13.02.2013), Ամմէ (17.02.2013), Արէա (13.02.2013), Դավիթ (17.02.2013), Շինարար (13.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

«Սա իմ պատմությունը չէ,- ճանապարհին անընդհատ կրկնում էր Արևը,- ես կապ չունեմ, կապ չունեմ, կապ չունեմ»:

Բժիշկները թույլ չտվեցին Գայանեի մոտ մտնել: 
- Վերակենդանացման բաժին կողմնակի մարդկանց մուտքն արգելվում է,- հայտարարեց մեծ տուտուզով ու կարմիր շրթներքով բուժքույրը և քստքստացնելով հեռացավ:

Արևը հոգնախ փռվեց դռան մոտի աթոռին ու հենց էդ ժամանակ նկատեց միջանցքում անհանգիստ հետ ու առաջ անող Ստեփանյանին: Չէ, չէր ուզում նրա աչքին երևալ՝ վախենալով, որ իրեն կմեղադրի: Զգույշ վեր կացավ ու կանգնեց պատի հետևում՝ սպասելով հարմար պահի, որ զգույշ հեռանա: Հենց էդ ժամանակ էր, երբ կապույտ համազգեստով ինչ-որ մեկը դուրս եկավ դռնից և սկսեց խոսել Ստեփանյանի հետ:

Արևը լավ չէր լսում կամ չէր հասկանում՝ ինչ է ասում: Միայն կարողացավ բառեր որսալ.
- Մի քանի օրից... նոր չէր... թթվածին... թունա... ամեն ինչ կանենք, որ... չենք խոստանում... բայց... որովհետև... կապտուկներ... 

Արևը փորձեց մտաբերել նախորդ օրվա բոլոր մանրամասները: Գևն էր, Գայանեն, Հայկն ու ինքը: Տղաները պիտի ճամփեին Գայանեին: Հայկը հաստատ տուն կհասցներ, շատ հոգատար էր նրա նկատմամբ: Երևի որոշել էին իր գնալուց հետո մի քիչ լկստվել: Բայց հաստատ ապահով տուն կհասցներ: Չէ, մի բան էն չէր: «Չէ, ես մեղք չունեմ, ես ոչինչ չեմ արել, սա իմ պատմությունը չէ»:

Էդ պահին հեռախոսը զանգեց: Արևն արագ անջատեց ձայնը, զգուշորեն թեքվեց դեպի աստիճանները, հիվանդանոցից դուրս սողոսկեց ու հետ զանգեց: Հայկն էր: 
- Գայանեից տեղյա՞կ ես: Զանգում եմ, անհասանելի է: 
Հանկարծ արևի գլխում մի միտք ծագեց: Դրա համար պատասխանեց.
- Հա, միասին ենք, մտավ խանութ, հիմա կգա: Ի՞նչ կա:
Մյուս կողմում լռություն տիրեց:
- Հա՞յկ: Փոխանցե՞մ Գայանեին:
- Հնարավոր չի:
- Ի՞նչը հնարավոր չի: Կռվե՞լ եք... Մի րոպե, մի քիչ հետո քեզ կզանգեմ:
«Հայկը հաստատ մի բան գիտի... Չէ, սա իմ պատմությունը չէ, ես չպիտի խառնվեմ... Հայկը գիտի... պետք է մի բան անել: Ես կաորղ եմ... գործ չունեմ»:

........................
- Դուք երեկ ոչ մի թատրոնում էլ չեք եղել,- գոռաց Կուրգինյանը,- Արև աղջիկ, հենց հիմա ինձ հատիկ-հատիկ պատմում ես, թե ովքերով էիք ու ինչ էիք անում անցյալ գիշեր:
- Հայրիկ, թատրոն ենք գնացել: Ես էի, Գայանեն էր, Հայկն էր, Գևն էր: Ի՞նչ պիտի արած լինեինք: Ներկայացումից հետո ես վազեցի Օպերա, հետո չգիտեմ՝ ինչ է պատահել, բայց կարծում էի՝ տղաները Գայանեին տուն կհասցնեին:
- Դու շատ լավ գիտես, որ նրանց տունը բնավ Դավթաշենի կիսակառույցը չէ:
- Ես պատկերացում չունեմ, թե ինչ է տեղի ունեցել: Անկեղծ ասած, չեմ էլ ուզում խառնվել այս պատմությանը... Քո դուրը եկա՞վ, թե ոնց խոսեցիր Գևի հետ:
- Իսկ քո դուրը եկա՞վ ինչպես ես խոսում ընկերուհուդ մասին,- Կուրգինյանն ատամները սեղմեց ու առանց բերանը բացելու արտաբերեց,- ես հատիկ-հատիկ բացահայտելու եմ, թե ինչ է տեղի ունեցել, ու բոլորն իրենց արժանի պատիժն են կրելու: Այդ թվում՝ դու, Արև աղջիկ:

...............
- Հայկ, լսիր, Գայանեն ասում է, որ բարի լինես, գոնե պայուսակը Դավթաշենից բերես:
- Ի՞նչ,- Հայկն այնքան բարձր գոռաց, որ Արևը ստիպված էր բջջայինը հեռացնել ականջից,- որտեղի՞ց գիտի Դավթաշենի մասին:
- Ինչպե՞ս թե որտեղից գիտի: Երեկ չգնացի՞ք այնտեղ:
- Բայց ես կարծում էի, որ այդքան... բայց... հեռախոսը կփոխանցե՞ս նրան կամ կասե՞ս իրենը միացնի:
- Ցավում եմ, Հայկ, բայց պիտի մի քիչ սպասես: Հույս ունեմ՝ Գայանեի գիտակցությունը տեղ կգա, կկարողանա հետդ խոսել:

Արևն անմիջապես անջատեց հեռախոսը: Սիրտն արագ խփում էր: «Սա իմ պատմությունը չէ»,- կրկնում էր: Վերցրեց առաջին պատահած տաքսին.
- Դավթաշե՛ն,- գոռաց:
Թաղամասին ծանոթ չէր Արևը, բայց հարցուփորձով գտավ կիսակառույցը. ուշագնաց աղջկա մասին լուրերն արդեն տարածվել էին ամենուր, իսկ հենց շենքի մոտ ոստիկանության ավտոմեքենաներ կային, մուտքը շրջափակել էին, թույլ չէին տալիս, որ որևէ մեկը մտնի: 

Արևը մի քանի շրջան կատարեց շենքի շուրջ, նկատեց, որ հետևի կողմից նկուղի դուռ կա, որը դուրս է մնացել ոստիկանության ուշադրությունից: Ներս մտավ ու մատների ծայրերի վրա բարձրացավ վերև: Շենքը դատարկ էր, աշխատանքները դադարեցվել էին: Սենյակից սենյակ անցավ՝ փորձելով պարզել, թե որտեղ են Գայանեին գտել: Բոլորն իրար նման, ներկված կամ դեռևս չներկված դատարկ չորս պատեր էին: Բայց նրանցից մեկում Արևը գտավ այն, ինչ փնտրում էր: Ավելի ճիշտ, մոտավորապես այն, ինչ փնտրում էր, որովհետև բոլորովին չէր սպասում, որ ընկերուհու գտնվելու վայրի մասին կմատնի փոշինեի մեջ թաթախված թատրոնի՝ Արև Կուրգինյանի անունով գրված հրավիրատոմսը: 

Լռության մեջ Արևին թվաց՝ լսում է սրտի զարկերի ձայնը: Այդ ի՞նչ էր: Ախր թատրոնը պիտի չիմացվեր: Վերցրեց հրավիրատոմսն ու զգուշությամբ դուրս սողոսկեց շենքից:

.................................................
- Գև, հայրիկս թատրոնի տոմսը տեսնել է ուզում, չի հավատում, որ թատրոնում ենք եղել: Ի՞նչ ասեմ, որ չբռնվենք:
- Ինչ ուզում ես, ասա, սա իմ պատմությունը չէ, չեմ ուզում խառնվել:

................................................
Գայանեն ուշքի եկավ երեք օր անց, բայց ոչինչ չէր հիշում թատրոնի օրվանից: Չէր հիշում նաև Արևին ու Կուրգինյանին: Ավելին՝ այնքան հեռու էր գնում իր հիշողության կորուստը, որ ծնողներին էլ հազիվ էր ճանաչում կամ գիտեր, որ ծանոթ են նրանք, բայց թե որտեղից, չէր հիշում:

...............................................
- Հայկ, Գայանեն հարցնում է՝ պայուսակը չգտա՞ր:
- Դու ինձ ծաղրու՞մ ես: Ինքդ էլ գիտես, որ Գայանեն այն վիճակում չէ հիմա, որ պայուսակի համար անհանգստանա: 
- Ուրեմն լսիր. եթե հենց հիմա չգնաս ոստիկանություն ու չհանձնվես, հորս պատմելու եմ, թե ինչեր ենք արել այն օրը թատրոն գնալու փոխարեն, ասելու եմ, որ դու ես կազմակերպել:
- Դու ոչ մի բան էլ չես անի: 
- Ուրեմն պիտի ասես՝ Գայանեի հետ ինչ եք արել: 

Եվ մեկ էլ Հայկի բղավոցը լսվեց ու ամեն ինչ լռեց:

----------

Alphaone (17.02.2013), boooooooom (17.02.2013), einnA (17.02.2013), Mr. Annoying (10.08.2017), Sambitbaba (02.03.2013), Ամմէ (17.02.2013), Արէա (17.02.2013), Գալաթեա (17.02.2013), Դավիթ (17.02.2013), Շինարար (17.02.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Քանի քլնգոցը չի սկսվել, մի հատ մեծ ինքնաքլնգեմ:

Դայ ու Գալ ջան, ինձ շա՜տ կներեք ձեր գրած գյոզալ գործը սենց քաքմեջ անելու համար: Ուղղակի ասեմ, որ սա հեչ իմ ժանրը չէր, քանի օր մտածում էի՝ ոնց շարունակեմ: Իսկ ամենադաժանն էն էր, որ հավեսով կարդում-կարդում էի, մեկ էլ որ հասա վերջին, հասկացա՝ կիսատ ա մնում, նոր հիշեցի, որ շարունակողը ես եմ ու հասկացա, որ քաշվել եմ:  :Sad:

----------

Նաիրուհի (17.02.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Բյուր, բայց որ վերջին մի երկու նախադասությունը չգրեիր, ես ութ ձեռքով էստեղ դոշ կտայի, որ ընտիր շարունակել ես, որոհվետև իսկապես հավես ես շարունակել Գալին:

Իրականում ես էն ապուշ դիսկոտեկի գործ ասվածը ծեծել էի, որ մի քիչ քաղաքական ուղղություն տայիք ՝ դիսկոտեկ, գուցե թմրանյութ, սպանություն, օլիգարխներ, քաղաքականություն և այլն, բայց ինձ թվում ա էս ընտրությունները լրիվ բավարար էին  :Jpit: 

էնիվեյ, ինձ դուր ա եկել, ու ոչ միայն գրածները, այլ պրոցեսը: Ես ձեզ երկուսիդ շատ սիրում եմ ու մի այլ կարգի կայֆ էր ձեր հետ գրելը: Ապրեք :* :*

Հ.Գ. Համ էլ, Բյուր, դու կներես, որ ոչ քո ժանրի բան էի սկսել: Ինձ թվում էր էս Գալի կանյոկն ա, իսկ դու դե դու ես, ամեն ինչ էլ կգրես, քեզ ոչ  մի նյութ չի կարող նեղը գցել, դրա համար արխային գրել էի: Ու ես իմ գրածը չեմ հավանել. ոնց որ դպրոցական գրականության պարտադիր ցանկից կարդացած նյութ լինի ՝ տեղ-տեղ մենակ երկխոսությունները կարդացել ու առաջ եմ ընկել  :Jpit:

----------

Գալաթեա (17.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Դայիս սկիզբը հետաքրքիր էր: Մտահղացումը: Բայց կատարումը մեկումեջ կաղում էր:
Վերջին  հատվածի ուրիշի ուղղակի խոսքում, հեռախոսային զրույցների անցումները շատ կտրուկ էին: Ավելի ճիշտ՝ որոշ դեպքերում չկար անցում:
Մի քանի տող կարդալուց հետո նոր գլխի էի ընկնում, որ ոչ թե Արևն ու Գևն են իրար հետ խոսում, այլ արդեն Կուրգինյանն ու Ստեփանյանը ու հակառակը: 

Մեկ էլ ավարտն էր շատ շփոթեցնող: Սկզբում թվում էր՝ խնդիրը նրանում է, թե ուր է Գայանեն, ու ոնց անի Արևը, որ տնեցիք Գևորգի մասին չիմանան, մեկ էլ ամենավերջին նախադասության մեջ զանգն ընդհատվում ա շատ տագնապալի նոտայի վրա, որ իրականում չհասկացա թե ինչու... ոնց որ թե Գևորգը հանգիստ տուն էր տանում Արևին...դրա համար չիմացա էդ կտրուկ ավարտի հետ ինչ անեմ, լղոզեցի, գնաց...

Ընդհանուր առմամբ, լավ սկիզբ էր, լիքը շարունակությունների ու զարգացման տեղ էր տալիս: Ու եթե թույլ ա շարունակվել, դա արդեն իմ մեղքն ա:

Բյուրի ավարտի մասին մի քիչ ավելի ուշ կգրեմ, միչ հատ էլ կարդամ՝ նոր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, բայց որ վերջին մի երկու նախադասությունը չգրեիր, ես ութ ձեռքով էստեղ դոշ կտայի, որ ընտիր շարունակել ես, որոհվետև իսկապես հավես ես շարունակել Գալին:


Դայ, ես իմ սարքած պատմության ձեռը կրակն էի ընկել: Ինչքան շարունակում էի, էնքան խճճում էի: Ասեցի՝ ավելի լավ ա պրծնեմ, քանի ավելի շատ չեմ խճճել  :Jpit: 




> Իրականում ես էն ապուշ դիսկոտեկի գործ ասվածը ծեծել էի, որ մի քիչ քաղաքական ուղղություն տայիք ՝ դիսկոտեկ, գուցե թմրանյութ, սպանություն, օլիգարխներ, քաղաքականություն և այլն, բայց ինձ թվում ա էս ընտրությունները լրիվ բավարար էին


Ես ուզում էի տանել դեպի նրան, որ Հայկն ու Գևը բռնաբարել էին Գայանեին, բայց նենց մի տեսակ չդզեց, շատ շաբլոն էր: Թմրանյութն էլ մտքովս անցավ, մեկ էլ թունավորումը: Վիքիում էս քանի օրը ինչ փախած բան ասես չկարդացի, որ հարմարացնեմ սիմպտոմներին, էն էլ սաղ անկապ էին:




> Հ.Գ. Համ էլ, Բյուր, դու կներես, որ ոչ քո ժանրի բան էի սկսել: Ինձ թվում էր էս Գալի կանյոկն ա, իսկ դու դե դու ես, ամեն ինչ էլ կգրես, քեզ ոչ  մի նյութ չի կարող նեղը գցել, դրա համար արխային գրել էի: Ու ես իմ գրածը չեմ հավանել. ոնց որ դպրոցական գրականության պարտադիր ցանկից կարդացած նյութ լինի ՝ տեղ-տեղ մենակ երկխոսությունները կարդացել ու առաջ եմ ընկել


Դայ, հեչ էլ մի նեղվի: Իմ գրելու աշխարհն էնքան նեղ ա, որ համարյա ցանկացած բան իմը չի: Էն ա, Սմոքիի ու Լիլի պատմվածքը խոստացել եմ կավարտեմ, էլի չեմ կարում: Ես նույնիսկ մի պահ մտածում էի՝ ձենս կտրեմ, մի կողմ քաշվեմ, Գալին խնդրեմ վերջացնի:

Քո գրածից մենակ լեզուն դուրս չեկավ. մի քիչ շատ էիր գրականին զոռ տվել: Թե չէ ընդհանուր առմամբ շունչս պահած կարդում էի: Անկեղծ ասած, ինձ դուր էկան էդ կտրտված պատկերները:




> Ընդհանուր առմամբ, լավ սկիզբ էր, լիքը շարունակությունների ու զարգացման տեղ էր տալիս: Ու եթե թույլ ա շարունակվել, դա արդեն իմ մեղքն ա:
> 
> Բյուրի ավարտի մասին մի քիչ ավելի ուշ կգրեմ, միչ հատ էլ կարդամ՝ նոր:


Գալ, շատ լավ ես շարունակել: Ասում եմ՝ մոռացել էի, որ ստեղ մասնակից եմ, ինձ ընթերցողի տեղ դրած հավեսով կարդում էի: Զարգացնելու լիքը տեղ ես թողել: Էս քանի օրը քանի վերսիա ասես մտածեցի, ուղղակի դե իմը չի էլի էս ժանրը, հո զոռով չի:

Իսկ իմ ավարտը սկի ես չեմ կարդացել, դու ու՞ր ես երկրորդ անգամ կարդում  :Jpit:  ես արագ-արագ սեղմեցի պատասխանել, քանի նորից չէի փոշմանել գրածիս համար  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (02.03.2013), Գալաթեա (17.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (17.02.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Բյուր, գրականի հետ կապված լաց ասեցիր: Ուրեմն գրելուց ջերմություն ունեի, իմ արևին հիվանդ էի, էլի, ու սենց գրում էի ու զգում, որ շատ «ռաբիզ» եմ գրում, մի տեսակ քննիչները չեն կարող տենց իրար հետ խոսել, ու անընդհատ փոխում էի: Իրար մեջ խոսելիս գրում էի «գրիՐ, զանգիՐ», իսկ իրականում ես ասում եմ գրի, զանգի, բայց մտածում էի, որ տենց գրելն ամոթ ա  :Black Eye:  
Հա, մեկ էլ ես տենց մտածել էի, որ էդ սաղ գործը պիտի կապվի Շաշիկի հետ, էս պռեզիձենտի ախպոր, էլի, ու հետո ինչ-որ բեթմեն գա իրան գյուլլի - այսինքն Ստեփանյանը  :LOL:  իսկ էդ Գևն ու Հայկն էլ արական սեռի ռուսական այծ էին ու Արևին էլ տանում էին Գայանեի մոտ  :Yes:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> էդ սաղ գործը պիտի կապվի Շաշիկի հետ, էս պռեզիձենտի ախպոր, էլի


Ես ճիշտն ասած ուզում էի Գայանեի անհետանալը Սաշիկի հետ կապեի...
Էն էլ մտածեցի՝ առանց էն էլ շատ տեղ ա փայ, էս մեկն էլ թող առանց իր պայծառափայլ մասնակցության մնա:

----------


## Dayana

> Ես ճիշտն ասած ուզում էի Գայանեի անհետանալը Սաշիկի հետ կապեի...
> Էն էլ մտածեցի՝ առանց էն էլ շատ տեղ ա փայ, էս մեկն էլ թող առանց իր պայծառափայլ մասնակցության մնա:


Լիլ, կներես, բայց Սաշիկ չի, Շաշիկ ա, Շեռժիկի ախպեր Շաշիկը   :Yes:

----------

Գալաթեա (17.02.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լիլ, կներես, բայց Սաշիկ չի, Շաշիկ ա, Շեռժիկի ախպեր Շաշիկը


Հա, թլոշս  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ճիշտն ասած ուզում էի Գայանեի անհետանալը Սաշիկի հետ կապեի...
> Էն էլ մտածեցի՝ առանց էն էլ շատ տեղ ա փայ, էս մեկն էլ թող առանց իր պայծառափայլ մասնակցության մնա:


Մի անհամեստ հարց: Սաշիկը ստեղ ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Կարո՞ղ ա ինչ-որ բան էն չեմ կարդացել:  :Sad:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մի անհամեստ հարց: Սաշիկը ստեղ ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Կարո՞ղ ա ինչ-որ բան էն չեմ կարդացել:


Կատակույեմ, ցավդ տանեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Dayana (17.02.2013)

----------


## Dayana

> Մի անհամեստ հարց: Սաշիկը ստեղ ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Կարո՞ղ ա ինչ-որ բան էն չեմ կարդացել:


Բյուր ջան, ես օրինակ կրակել չգիտեմ: Դպրոցական ժամանակ հալվում էի մեր ռազմագիտության դասատուի համար, տենց էլ կրակել չսովորեցի, իսկ օրինակ Ստեփանյանը գիտի, մայոր էր, փոխգնդապետ էր, ինչ էր, մտածում էի, հավեսի գցենք, մի քիչ մեր երկրի վիճակը կարգի գցի  :Wink: 
Իսկ իրականում ասում-խոսում ենք, մինչև հեսա մեծերը միտինգից գան մի-մի ճլոթի տան, ուղարկեն քնելու:

----------


## Շինարար

Ինձ սկիզբը շատ էր դուր եկել: Մի տեսակ, գուցե ես չգիտեմ, զարմանալի էր, որ Դայանան սենց բան ա գրում: Գրական վարպետների հավաքածու ա, խոսք չունեմ: Կեցցեք: Գալաթեայի համար, բնականաբար, անհաղթահարելի ոչինչ չկա: Հազարից մեկ ա լինում, որ համատեղները սենց հավեսով մաս-մաս հետևեմ: Ինձ թվում ա՝ Գալաթեան կարող էր ուղղակի հաշվի առնել, որ «Սա Բյուրի պատմությունը չէ» ու հանգուցալուծումները ավելի տեսանելի դարձնել, չնայած էդ դեպքում Բյուրի գործը կդառնար անհավես:Բյուրը լավ էր բողոքում, թե «Սա իր պատմությունը չէ», բայց նաև  Բյուրը շատ կամակոր ա ու համագործակցության չի էլ ուզում գնա, հեղինակի խոսքում «էս-էդ»-երը օրինակ: Ամեն դեպքում նորից ստացվել էր, մենակ, ասել ասողը, չհասկացա, թե Հայկը խի բղավեց ու ամեն ինչ դրանից հետո լռեց: Մի խոսքով, ապրեք, էրեխեք, բայց մեզ... չէ, ապրեք, համ վարպետորեն գրել էիք, համ քլնգասերներին քլգնելու տեղ եք տվել, քննարկման ներկայացվող պատմվածքի լավագույն ավանդույթներով: Ինձ հետաքրքիր էր:

----------

Sambitbaba (02.03.2013), Smokie (19.02.2013), Ամմէ (17.02.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ապրեք,  շատ լավն էր…

----------

Ամմէ (17.02.2013)

----------


## Dayana

> Ապրեք,  շատ լավն էր…


եկա՜վ  :Jpit: 

Մեֆ, առաջին մասի հետ կապված խնդրում եմ անկեծ կարծիք   :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Ինձ սկիզբը շատ էր դուր եկել: Մի տեսակ, գուցե ես չգիտեմ, զարմանալի էր, որ Դայանան սենց բան ա գրում: Գրական վարպետների հավաքածու ա, խոսք չունեմ: Կեցցեք: Գալաթեայի համար, բնականաբար, անհաղթահարելի ոչինչ չկա: Հազարից մեկ ա լինում, որ համատեղները սենց հավեսով մաս-մաս հետևեմ: Ինձ թվում ա՝ Գալաթեան կարող էր ուղղակի հաշվի առնել, որ «Սա Բյուրի պատմությունը չէ» ու հանգուցալուծումները ավելի տեսանելի դարձնել, չնայած էդ դեպքում Բյուրի գործը կդառնար անհավես:Բյուրը լավ էր բողոքում, թե «Սա իր պատմությունը չէ», բայց նաև  Բյուրը շատ կամակոր ա ու համագործակցության չի էլ ուզում գնա, հեղինակի խոսքում «էս-էդ»-երը օրինակ: Ամեն դեպքում նորից ստացվել էր, մենակ, ասել ասողը, չհասկացա, թե Հայկը խի բղավեց ու ամեն ինչ դրանից հետո լռեց: Մի խոսքով, ապրեք, էրեխեք, բայց մեզ... չէ, ապրեք, համ վարպետորեն գրել էիք, համ քլնգասերներին քլգնելու տեղ եք տվել, քննարկման ներկայացվող պատմվածքի լավագույն ավանդույթներով: Ինձ հետաքրքիր էր:


Ես բողոքում եմ: Կողմնակալ գնահատական էր:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ սկիզբը շատ էր դուր եկել: Մի տեսակ, գուցե ես չգիտեմ, զարմանալի էր, որ Դայանան սենց բան ա գրում: Գրական վարպետների հավաքածու ա, խոսք չունեմ: Կեցցեք: Գալաթեայի համար, բնականաբար, անհաղթահարելի ոչինչ չկա: Հազարից մեկ ա լինում, որ համատեղները սենց հավեսով մաս-մաս հետևեմ: Ինձ թվում ա՝ Գալաթեան կարող էր ուղղակի հաշվի առնել, որ «Սա Բյուրի պատմությունը չէ» ու հանգուցալուծումները ավելի տեսանելի դարձնել, չնայած էդ դեպքում Բյուրի գործը կդառնար անհավես:Բյուրը լավ էր բողոքում, թե «Սա իր պատմությունը չէ», բայց նաև  Բյուրը շատ կամակոր ա ու համագործակցության չի էլ ուզում գնա, հեղինակի խոսքում «էս-էդ»-երը օրինակ: Ամեն դեպքում նորից ստացվել էր, մենակ, ասել ասողը, չհասկացա, թե Հայկը խի բղավեց ու ամեն ինչ դրանից հետո լռեց: Մի խոսքով, ապրեք, էրեխեք, բայց մեզ... չէ, ապրեք, համ վարպետորեն գրել էիք, համ քլնգասերներին քլգնելու տեղ եք տվել, քննարկման ներկայացվող պատմվածքի լավագույն ավանդույթներով: Ինձ հետաքրքիր էր:


Շին, լավ էլ նկատեցիր բայց  :Jpit:  Էդ նախադասությունը որ չգրեի, չէի կարողանալու շարունակել: Դրա համար ամեն տեղ խցկում էի: Լսի, էս-էդ եմ թողե՞լ տեքստի մեջ: Չեմ էլ նկատել: Գիտե՞ս ինչքան եմ տառապել, որ գեր-գրական հայերեն գրեմ:  :Jpit: 




> Ապրեք,  շատ լավն էր…


Անճաշակ  :Jpit:

----------

Գալաթեա (17.02.2013)

----------


## Ամմէ

Դուք երեքդ էլ լավ հետախույզներ կաշխատեք :Wink: , վատը չէր:

----------


## John

Էն, որ ես գրականությունից մեղմ ասած շատ չեմ հասկանում՝ փաստ է, նենց որ...
Ես չեմ սիրում այնպիսի պատմվածքներ (թեկուզ ֆիլմեր), որ կարդում–կարդում ես, հետաքրքիր, կլանված, ու նենց անկապ է լինում վերջը (կամ, նախօրոք գրածս հաշվի առնելով՝ էդքան չեն ձգում ուղեղիս՝ գրականություն հասկանալու համար պատասխանատու բջիջները), որ նույնիսկ «կպնելու» տեղ էլ չկա, որ փորձես ինքդ գուշակել, թե վերջ ի վերջո ի՞նչ էր կատարվում, կամ հեղինակը ի՞նչ էր ուզում ասեր դրանում... Էս մասը ստացվեց կարծիք՝ 3րդ մասի հետ կապված, իսկ առաջին երկու մասը հաճույքով կարդացվում էին ու խոստանում էին հետաքրքիր ու հավես վերջաբան  :Smile:

----------

Smokie (19.02.2013), soultaker (17.02.2013)

----------


## Շինարար

Առաջին հատվածի մասին ավելի մանրամասն: Սկսեմ նրանից, որ կյանքումս երկու դեդեկտիվ եմ կարծեմ թե կարդացել, մեկի հեղինակը Գալաթեան ա, մյուսինը՝ Սիմենոնը: Չեմ սիրում: Ոչ էլ կինոներն եմ սիրում: Բայց երբ ասենք Գալաթեան հատվածաբար տեղադրում էր իր գործը, մեծ հաճույքով հետևում էի, ինձ դուր էր գալիս, թե ինչ վարպետությամբ ա զարգացնում իրադարձությունները, ինչ խնամքով ա գրում, էնքան ոգևորված էի էդ գործով, որ նույնիսկ մեջս հնարել էի ավելի հրաշալի բաներ, որ հետո պարզվեց, որ նման բան չկա, բայց ես էնպես էի հնարել, որ հավատացել ու համոզված էի, որ հենց տենց էլ գրված ա, ինձ մոտ տենց տարօրինակ բաներ լինում են, բա իմ կյանքի հիշողություններում ինչքան հնարած բաներ կան, որ հիմա խառնում եմ, թե որն ա իսկականը, որը իմ երևակայության արդյունքը:

Էս իմ կյանքի դաժան պատմությունը, գանք գործին: Ախր, իրոք հավանել եմ: Ես միշտ ջղայնանում էի, որ Դայանան ինչ-որ օտար անուններով մարդկանց մասին ինչ-որ խառը բաներ էր գրում: Ինձ համար իրոք հայտնություն էր, որ ինքը կարող է էսպես հստակ, կանոնավոր զարգացող իրադարձություններ պատմել էսպես վարպետորեն: Էն որ Գալաթեան թերություն նկատել է, ես՝ ոչ, բնական է, ինքն ավելի լավ է պատկերացնում ժանրը, այսինքն՝ ինքը պատկերցնում է ժանրը, ես՝ ոչ:

Ինձ հատկապես դուր էր եկել, թե զարգացման ինչ լայն հնարավորություններ ա թողնում Դայանան: Գիտենք, որ Գայանեն չկա, բայց թե ինչ է եղել, չգիտենք, հնարի՝ ոնց ուզում ես: Հետո ինչ-որ կասկածելի Գև ա ներմուծում, որին ըստ երևույթին ընթերցողը պետք է կասկածի, որ կապ ունի Գայանեի անհետացման հետ: Ինձ թվում ա՝ Դայանան նաև ենթադրելէ, որ Գևը մեղավոր չի, ժանրի օրենքներով մի ուրիշ մեղավոր պետք է դեռ գտնվի, բայց դրանով լրացուցիչ սրում ա զարգացումը, պահում ա ընթերցողի ուշադրությունը: 

Թող ասեք կողմնակալ կարծիք ա, ինձ շատ դուր ա եկել, ուզում եք՝ կախեք:

Մենակ մի նրբություն, եթե Ստեփանյանը բաժնի պետն ա, իրան ավելի շուտ փոխգնդապետ կսազեր: Կուրգինյանի լեյտենանտ լինելն ընդհանրապես տարօրինակ ա, ախր եթե գոնե 16-17 տարեկան աղջիկ ունի, ինքն էլ ամենաքիչը պիտի լինի 36-37 տարեկան, լավ առաջ չի գնացել, տեղում լռվել ա, գոնե կապիտան կամ մայոր լիներ: Ոնց որ իմ կյանքի պատմությունն ավելի երկար եղավ, քան քլնգոցը, բայց ինչ անեմ, որ գրեմ, մենակ հավանությունս եմ հայտնելու, էդ էլ ոնց որ դուր չի գալիս ձեզ:

----------

Smokie (19.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (17.02.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Ապրեք,  շատ լավն էր…


Հն, O-o

----------


## Մինա

Հետաքրքիր էր կարդացվում: Dayana-ից Գալաթեա անցումը բնական էր:Պարզապես զարմացա,որ վերջացավ:Վերև ներքև արեցի,շարունակությունը գտնելու համար:Համենայնդեպս հաճույքով կարդացի,շնորհակալություն մասնակիցներին:

----------

boooooooom (17.02.2013), Sambitbaba (02.03.2013), Smokie (19.02.2013)

----------


## Dayana

> Մենակ մի նրբություն, եթե Ստեփանյանը բաժնի պետն ա, իրան ավելի շուտ փոխգնդապետ կսազեր: Կուրգինյանի լեյտենանտ լինելն ընդհանրապես տարօրինակ ա, ախր եթե գոնե 16-17 տարեկան աղջիկ ունի, ինքն էլ ամենաքիչը պիտի լինի 36-37 տարեկան, լավ առաջ չի գնացել, տեղում լռվել ա, գոնե կապիտան կամ մայոր լիներ: Ոնց որ իմ կյանքի պատմությունն ավելի երկար եղավ, քան քլնգոցը, բայց ինչ անեմ, որ գրեմ, մենակ հավանությունս եմ հայտնելու, էդ էլ ոնց որ դուր չի գալիս ձեզ:


Ճիշտն ասած ես իմ գրածները երկրորդ անգամ կարդում եմ միայն մի որոշակի ժամանակ անց, երբ «անգիր» չեմ հիշում, որպեսզի կարողանամ իսկապես կարդալ ու ընկալել (նույնիսկ սխալների ուղղման համար չեմ կարդացել, կներեք), ու փաստորեն, Կուրգինյանին լեյտենանտ եմ պահել  :Jpit:  ուրեմն մտածել էի, որ ինքը կլինի փոխգնդապետ, Ստեփանյանը ՝ մայոր, կամ հակառակը, լավ չեմ հիշում որն ա որից հետո գալիս, կեներք, բայց ինտերնետի հաշվին ճշտել էի ու տենց ուզում էի մի քիչ նորմալ աստղիկներով հերոսներ ունենալ, էն էլ, փաստորեն, մի բան ուշադրությունս շեղել ա (երևի թեյն ա եռացել, գնացել թեյ եմ լցրել ընթացքում) ու խեղճ Արամին, որ Գալի թեթև ձեռքով Տիգրան դառավ, թողել եմ լեյտենանտ  :Jpit:

----------


## Claudia Mori

Քանի որ ինձ խնդրել են քլնգել, սկսեմ քլնգելուց հետո անցնեմ լավ բաներին: Ուրեմն առաջին մասը իմ կարծիքով հետաքրքիր էր, բայց անընդհատ ուրիշի ուղղակի խոսքերը մի քիչ բարդ էին դարձնում ընթերցանությունը ինձ համար: Կարծում եմ մի քիչ պատմողական մասեր ավելացնելը ավելի հզոր կդարձներ գործը: Բովանդակային առումով վատը չէր որպես սկիզբ ու շարունակելու լիքը տարբերակներ կար: Ես մի տեսակ էն ընթերցողների թվին եմ պատկանում, ով ուզում է անընդհատ զարմանալ: Այս դեպքում բոլոր շարունակությունները կանխատեսելի էին ինձ համար, բայց հավես էին շարադրած: Նարկոտիկի պահը վատը չէր, բայց մի տեսակ իրատեսական չէր, որ նարկոտիկից մարդ կարող է այդքան խելքը կորցնել, չնայած ես չգիտեմ հնարավոր է արդյոք, որ դրանից մարդը այդքան անգիտակից դառնա:

Իսկ ընդհանուր հավես էր, երեք գրողներին էլ շատ սիրում եմ ու հարգում ու զգացվում էր, որ երեքն էլ փորձել են, որ ամեն ինչ շատ լավ լինի  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Նոր կարդացի ամբողջությամբ ու պիտի ասեմ որ տպավորությունս շատ դրական էր… իսկականից կարողացել են գրողները ստեղծել մի ամբողջություն… ու բորոլ ոճային ու լեզվական փոփոխությունները օրգանական էին ստացվել, դրա համար էլ երեք գործերի համար մեկ քոմենթ կգրեմ… 

Դայանա ջան, քո մասը երևի եղածների մեջ ամենաթույլն էր, բայց համեմատական կարգով, բայց ասեմ որ էս դեպքում էլ համեմատականը ավելի լավ իմաստով ա… դու ուժեղների հետ ես համեմատվել, կամ ավելի ճիշտ ասեմ խաղացել հետները… քո մոտ ավելի ժամանցային ա ստացվել… հիմնական կենտրոնացումդ եղել ա բուն սյուժեն ու ժանրից ելնելով էլ կերպարներդ արդեն էական չեն եղել քո մասի մեջ… հիմա ավելի կոնկրետ… ես մի հատ դիագրամա էի գծել Ճռռոցի համար… էդ դիագրամման կիրառելի ա էստեղ բայց մի քիչ ավելի բառացի և ուղիղ իմաստով, այսինքն քո կերպարների անձնական հատկանիշներն ու բարդություններն էական չեն, բավական ա որ մեկը քննիչ ա, մեկը քննիչի աղջիկ, մեկն էլ ընկեր և այլն… էս կերպարների առանձնահատկությունները էական չեն ու չեն ազդում plot-ի վրա… իհարկե կարա լինի ու թերևս ժանրը թույլ ա տալիս որ նման բան լիներ եթե չլինեին հետևից եկող Գալաթեան ու Բյուրը, որոնք համ, հոտ, "խառատեր" ու զգացմունքայնություն ներարկեցին… նրանք իսկապես կերպարներին շունչ տվեցին… իրենց դեպքում արդեն կերպարի ով և ինչպիսին լինելը սկսեց որոշիչ դեր խաղալ գործողությունների ընթացքի վրա… օրինակ Գալաթեայի առաջին տողերն անգամ որ նայես կնկտաես ինքն ինչ մոտեցում ա ունեցել… հետ տալը, գաջի հոտը, պոլիեթիլենը և այլն սրանք մի անգամից մթնոլորտ են ստեղծում ու պարզ հասարակ համեմատությունները հիմնովին փոխում են կարդացողի վերաբերմունքը կերպարների նկատմամբ ու ընդհանրապես գործողություններից սպասելիքների նկատմամբ… համեմատության շատ վառ օրինակ ա երբ աշխատողները մտնում են կառույց ու որ ախջկան տեսնում են զարմանում են… ստեղ Գալը մի հատ շատ լավ համեմատություն ա օգտագործում՝ "վարդագույն փիղ տեսածի զարմանքով"… սա զարմանքը դնում ա գերադրական աստիճանի վրա … կամ էն մասը որ աղջիկն ուզում ա ընկերուհուն տեսնի ու հայրը չի ուզում թողնի՝ "Բայց տեսնելով արցունքով լցված աչքերը՝ *հայրական սիրտը տեղի տվեց*:"… տես "հայրական սիրտ" դարձվածքն ինչքան զգացմունքայնություն ա տալիս կերպարին մտնելով նրանց ամենախոր ներքին հոգեբանական անկյունները… ընդամենը մի դարձվածք…

նույնը կարելի ա Բյուրի համար ասել… բայց Բյուրը սա արեց շատ հետաքրքիր ձևով… սկսեց կերպարները շեղել ու "վերանայել"… ու դա անմիջականորեն ունեցավ իր դրական ազդեցությունը գործողությունների վրա… մի տեսակ Գալաթեային կարծես "հակառակ" գնաց, բայց շատ տեղին ու արվեստով արեց դա… կնկատես թե ինչ հեշտությամբ ու տպավորիչ ա ինքը նկարագրել իր կերպարները. օրինակ՝ "մեծ տուտուզով ու կարմիր շրթներքով բուժքույրը և քստքստացնելով հեռացավ"… դու տառացիորեն կարաս էդ բուժքույրին տեսնել աչքիդ առաջից հեռանալով, անգամ պարֆումերիայի հոտը կարաս զգաս… ճիշտ բառերի դասավորությունը շատ մեծ նշանակություն ունի… կերպարների հետագա զարգացման ու գործողությունների ընթացքը շեղելու Բյուրի փորձը շատ լավ ա ստացվել ու ուզում եմ մի հատ էլ մեջբերում անել. "«Չէ, ես մեղք չունեմ, ես ոչինչ չեմ արել, սա իմ պատմությունը չէ»"… սա լիովին փոխում ա Արևի կերպարը, մի հարվածով… նա անմիջապես անհանգստացող ընկերուհու կերպարից վերածվում ա "կասկածյալի"՝ մի մարդու որն արդեն խնդիր ունի իրեն հեռու պահելու գործողություններից… Տուիսթը գործողությունների, շատ ա դուրս գալիս ու մեծ արվեստով ա արված… 

You had a tough competition Դայան ա ջան, որի միջից պատվով ես դուրս եկել… 

Ապրեք շատ…

----------

Mr. Annoying (10.08.2017)

----------


## Dayana

Վերջապես: Ապրես շատ, Մեֆ: Ես ինքս շատ լավ տեսնում էի էն, էր նկարագրություններ գրեթե չկան: Դե լավ, ինչ մի ձև թափեմ, առհասարակ չկան: Ինչ-որ մի պահի փորձել եմ նկարագրություններ խցել, օրինակ էն պահին, երբ էն Կուրգինյանը (կստածի էս երևի պլագիատ ազգանուն ա, որովհետև ինձ թվացել էր գծագրության ուսուցիչց ազգանունն եմ օգտագործել, բայց հետո հիշեցի, որ սխալ եմ եղել) օպերայի մոտ սպասում ա աղջկան, ու ուզել եմ էդտեղ մի քիչ ցուրտ քաղաքը նկարագրեմ, բայց չեմ արել, կիսատ եմ թողել: Հավանաբար գնացել եմ չայ լցնելու, մտքիցս թռել ա  :Jpit: 

Մի խոսքով, ես դա շատ լավ տեսել եմ: Պատճառները տարբեր են. սկզբում ուզում էի «սյուժե» ստեղծել, հետո ուզում էի մի քիչ մաքուր գրել, շատ ռաբիզ բառեր չկիրառել, հետո էլ մի տեսակ արդեն շատ էր երկարում ու ընդհանուր գրածիս մեջ չէի կարողանում նկարագրություններ խցկել, դրա համար դառել ա մի տեսակ դպրոցական դասագրքից կարդացած երկխոսություն:

Մի անգամ էլ շնորհակալ եմ, որ կարծիք ես գրել:

Հ.Գ. Ես Մարիի պես երիտասարդ չեմ, ինձ արխային քլնգեք  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վերջապես: Ապրես շատ, Մեֆ: Ես ինքս շատ լավ տեսնում էի էն, էր նկարագրություններ գրեթե չկան: Դե լավ, ինչ մի ձև թափեմ, առհասարակ չկան: Ինչ-որ մի պահի փորձել եմ նկարագրություններ խցել, օրինակ էն պահին, երբ էն Կուրգինյանը (կստածի էս երևի պլագիատ ազգանուն ա, որովհետև ինձ թվացել էր գծագրության ուսուցիչց ազգանունն եմ օգտագործել, բայց հետո հիշեցի, որ սխալ եմ եղել) օպերայի մոտ սպասում ա աղջկան, ու ուզել եմ էդտեղ մի քիչ ցուրտ քաղաքը նկարագրեմ, բայց չեմ արել, կիսատ եմ թողել: Հավանաբար գնացել եմ չայ լցնելու, մտքիցս թռել ա 
> 
> Մի խոսքով, ես դա շատ լավ տեսել եմ: Պատճառները տարբեր են. սկզբում ուզում էի «սյուժե» ստեղծել, հետո ուզում էի մի քիչ մաքուր գրել, շատ ռաբիզ բառեր չկիրառել, հետո էլ մի տեսակ արդեն շատ էր երկարում ու ընդհանուր գրածիս մեջ չէի կարողանում նկարագրություններ խցկել, դրա համար դառել ա մի տեսակ դպրոցական դասագրքից կարդացած երկխոսություն:
> 
> Մի անգամ էլ շնորհակալ եմ, որ կարծիք ես գրել:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ես Մարիի պես երիտասարդ չեմ, ինձ արխային քլնգեք


Դայանա ջան, պրոբլեմը գիտե՞ս որն ա… էս անգամ չեմ վարանի հենց "ճարտարապետություն" բառն էլ օգտագործել… պրոբլեմը քո գրածի, ճարտարապետությունն ա, այսինքն քո մասի ընդհանուր կառուցվածքը որը նույնիսկ, երևի թույլ էլ չի տակիս որ նկարագրություններն ունենան իրանց անհրաժեշտ ազդեցությունը… գործողությունները մի տեսակ գծային են գնում overlap-եր չկան…

Կարող ա ժանրն ա էդպիսին, ես գրող չեմ, չգիտեմ… բայց ինքը ժամանցային բնույթ ունի, պատմվածքի քո մասը, ու էդ ժամանցայինը կարծես թե խորանալու հնարավորությունը քչացնում ա… չնայած դա էլ կարելի ա անել… կարծեմ արված ա… 

լավ որ ուզում ես լուրջ գլնգեմ, ասել… լուրջ պիտի մոտենաս գրականությանը, այսինքն դա պետք ա լինի քո ինքնարտահայտման գործիքը… էն ժամանակ արդյունքները կտարբերվեն, քանի որ դու գործի վրա աշխատելուց բացի պիտի քո վրա աշխատես ու քեզ ուսումնասիրես նաև (ուրիշներին ուսումնասիրելու միջոցով)… իմ ասածը մինշանակ ճիշտ չի, ուղղակի մոտեցման ձև ա… ամեն մարդ ունի իր ուրույն ձևը…

----------


## Dayana

Մեֆ, էն նախորդը լրիվ հասկացա ու ընկալեցի, բայց էս մեկը չհասկացա. ազնիվ խոսք: Ես ինժիներ եմ, էսքանից մենակ ճարտարապետությունը հասկացա: 

Էս հող էի նախապատաստում, որ հակաճառեմ:
Ի սկզբանե իմ մասը ուղղակի գրած էր, այսինքն ինքնարտահայտման ոչինչ չկար: Ես սովորաբար ո՞նց եմ ինքնարտահայտվում, հայտնի ֆիլմից. *յուսկ յու օլ, ընդ ֆութբոլ *աքս, իսկ էստեղ ես ուզում էի գրել մի բան, որի վրա ավելացնելու տեղ մնար: Լեգո խոանարդիկների պես: Ու ես ոչ միայն առաջին անգամ էի գրում դեդեգդիվ (էնքան եմ սխալ գրել էս բառը, ճիշտը մոռացել եմ, տենց տեղի-անտեղի սխալ եմ գրում), այլ ինքս դետեկտիվ կարդացել եմ միայն Գայաթեայի պռեսի տակ - գիրքը տվել ա շալակս ու ասել գնա կարդա, սա քեզ դուր կգա: Էդքանից հետո գետնը կմտնեմ էլի, որ ասեմ չէ, սկի չեմ էլ հասկացել: 

Էնիվեյ, ես ուրախ եմ էս փորձի համար: Ինձ դուր ա եկել համ գրելը, համ էլ Լիլի ու Բյուրի հետ գրելը: Համ էլ ուրախ եմ, որ շատերը հավանել են, անկախ նրանից, ինչքան լավն ա ու ինչքան թերություններ ունի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, էն նախորդը լրիվ հասկացա ու ընկալեցի, բայց էս մեկը չհասկացա. ազնիվ խոսք: Ես ինժիներ եմ, էսքանից մենակ ճարտարապետությունը հասկացա: 
> 
> Էս հող էի նախապատաստում, որ հակաճառեմ:
> *Ի սկզբանե իմ մասը ուղղակի գրած էր, այսինքն ինքնարտահայտման ոչինչ չկար:* Ես սովորաբար ո՞նց եմ ինքնարտահայտվում, հայտնի ֆիլմից. *յուսկ յու օլ, ընդ ֆութբոլ *աքս, իսկ էստեղ ես ուզում էի գրել մի բան, որի վրա ավելացնելու տեղ մնար: Լեգո խոանարդիկների պես: Ու ես ոչ միայն առաջին անգամ էի գրում դեդեգդիվ (էնքան եմ սխալ գրել էս բառը, ճիշտը մոռացել եմ, տենց տեղի-անտեղի սխալ եմ գրում), այլ ինքս դետեկտիվ կարդացել եմ միայն Գայաթեայի պռեսի տակ - գիրքը տվել ա շալակս ու ասել գնա կարդա, սա քեզ դուր կգա: Էդքանից հետո գետնը կմտնեմ էլի, որ ասեմ չէ, սկի չեմ էլ հասկացել: 
> 
> Էնիվեյ, ես ուրախ եմ էս փորձի համար: Ինձ դուր ա եկել համ գրելը, համ էլ Լիլի ու Բյուրի հետ գրելը: Համ էլ ուրախ եմ, որ շատերը հավանել են, անկախ նրանից, ինչքան լավն ա ու ինչքան թերություններ ունի:


հա չկար, ես չեմ ասում կար… ուղղակի ասում եմ ընդհանրապես գրականությամբ զբաղվելու համար… էս գործը ժամանցային էր… գծային էր ստացվել… ճիշտ ա դու պտի իրանց համար թեմա տաս, բայց չի նշանակում որ քո մասը պտի կառուցվածք չունենա կամ էլ միանշանակ կառուցվածք ունենա որ հաջորդ շարունակողը տեղ չունենա գնալու բացի մի ուղղությունից… կակ ռազ կառուցվածքն ա որ իրանց հնարավորություն ա տալիս շարունակելու… այսինքն դու պտի իրանց համար հնարավորությունների սիստեմ պատրաստես… կարա շարունակվի սենց, կամ նենց կամ մի երրորդ ձև և այլն…

----------


## Dayana

> հա չկար, ես չեմ ասում կար… ուղղակի ասում եմ ընդհանրապես գրականությամբ զբաղվելու համար… էս գործը ժամանցային էր… գծային էր ստացվել… ճիշտ ա դու պտի իրանց համար թեմա տաս, բայց չի նշանակում որ քո մասը պտի կառուցվածք չունենա կամ էլ միանշանակ կառուցվածք ունենա որ հաջորդ շարունակողը տեղ չունենա գնալու բացի մի ուղղությունից… կակ ռազ կառուցվածքն ա որ իրանց հնարավորություն ա տալիս շարունակելու… այսինքն դու պտի իրանց համար հնարավորությունների սիստեմ պատրաստես… կարա շարունակվի սենց, կամ նենց կամ մի երրորդ ձև և այլն…


Բայց տենց էր, չէ՞: Արի ընդունենք, որ Գալը կարող էր Արևին անհետացներ, Գևորգին դարձներ հանցագործ, ամեն ինչ կապեր էդպես կոչված «դիսկոտեկի գործի» հետ, բայց ինքը ընտրեց մենակ Գայանեի անհետացումը, որը կարող էր լինել ուղղակի լով-ըֆֆեյր, ոչ թե կորել-մորել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց տենց էր, չէ՞: Արի ընդունենք, որ Գալը կարող էր Արևին անհետացներ, *Գևորգին դարձներ հանցագործ*, ամեն ինչ կապեր էդպես կոչված «դիսկոտեկի գործի» հետ, բայց ինքը ընտրեց մենակ Գայանեի անհետացումը, որը կարող էր լինել ուղղակի լով-ըֆֆեյր, ոչ թե կորել-մորել:


երբ որ քննիչ մննիչ խառնվում են, դժվար ա լով աֆֆայր սարքել… կարաս անես, բայց անկապ կլինի… լավ ես արել որ դետեկտիվային մթնոլորտ ես ստեղծել, խնդիր չունեմ, իմ մտով էլ էր դա անցնում… ուղղակի որ կերպարներդ vibrant չէին էդ առաջարկը մի քիչ օդի մեջ էր մնում…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Նոր կարդացի ամբողջությամբ ու պիտի ասեմ որ տպավորությունս շատ դրական էր… իսկականից կարողացել են գրողները ստեղծել մի ամբողջություն… ու բորոլ ոճային ու լեզվական փոփոխությունները օրգանական էին ստացվել, դրա համար էլ երեք գործերի համար մեկ քոմենթ կգրեմ… 
> 
> Դայանա ջան, քո մասը երևի եղածների մեջ ամենաթույլն էր, բայց համեմատական կարգով, բայց ասեմ որ էս դեպքում էլ համեմատականը ավելի լավ իմաստով ա… դու ուժեղների հետ ես համեմատվել, կամ ավելի ճիշտ ասեմ խաղացել հետները… քո մոտ ավելի ժամանցային ա ստացվել… հիմնական կենտրոնացումդ եղել ա բուն սյուժեն ու ժանրից ելնելով էլ կերպարներդ արդեն էական չեն եղել քո մասի մեջ… հիմա ավելի կոնկրետ… ես մի հատ դիագրամա էի գծել Ճռռոցի համար… էդ դիագրամման կիրառելի ա էստեղ բայց մի քիչ ավելի բառացի և ուղիղ իմաստով, այսինքն քո կերպարների անձնական հատկանիշներն ու բարդություններն էական չեն, բավական ա որ մեկը քննիչ ա, մեկը քննիչի աղջիկ, մեկն էլ ընկեր և այլն… էս կերպարների առանձնահատկությունները էական չեն ու չեն ազդում plot-ի վրա… իհարկե կարա լինի ու թերևս ժանրը թույլ ա տալիս որ նման բան լիներ եթե չլինեին հետևից եկող Գալաթեան ու Բյուրը, որոնք համ, հոտ, "խառատեր" ու զգացմունքայնություն ներարկեցին… նրանք իսկապես կերպարներին շունչ տվեցին… իրենց դեպքում արդեն կերպարի ով և ինչպիսին լինելը սկսեց որոշիչ դեր խաղալ գործողությունների ընթացքի վրա… օրինակ Գալաթեայի առաջին տողերն անգամ որ նայես կնկտաես ինքն ինչ մոտեցում ա ունեցել… հետ տալը, գաջի հոտը, պոլիեթիլենը և այլն սրանք մի անգամից մթնոլորտ են ստեղծում ու պարզ հասարակ համեմատությունները հիմնովին փոխում են կարդացողի վերաբերմունքը կերպարների նկատմամբ ու ընդհանրապես գործողություններից սպասելիքների նկատմամբ… համեմատության շատ վառ օրինակ ա երբ աշխատողները մտնում են կառույց ու որ ախջկան տեսնում են զարմանում են… ստեղ Գալը մի հատ շատ լավ համեմատություն ա օգտագործում՝ "վարդագույն փիղ տեսածի զարմանքով"… սա զարմանքը դնում ա գերադրական աստիճանի վրա … կամ էն մասը որ աղջիկն ուզում ա ընկերուհուն տեսնի ու հայրը չի ուզում թողնի՝ "Բայց տեսնելով արցունքով լցված աչքերը՝ *հայրական սիրտը տեղի տվեց*:"… տես "հայրական սիրտ" դարձվածքն ինչքան զգացմունքայնություն ա տալիս կերպարին մտնելով նրանց ամենախոր ներքին հոգեբանական անկյունները… ընդամենը մի դարձվածք…
> 
> նույնը կարելի ա Բյուրի համար ասել… բայց Բյուրը սա արեց շատ հետաքրքիր ձևով… սկսեց կերպարները շեղել ու "վերանայել"… ու դա անմիջականորեն ունեցավ իր դրական ազդեցությունը գործողությունների վրա… մի տեսակ Գալաթեային կարծես "հակառակ" գնաց, բայց շատ տեղին ու արվեստով արեց դա… կնկատես թե ինչ հեշտությամբ ու տպավորիչ ա ինքը նկարագրել իր կերպարները. օրինակ՝ "մեծ տուտուզով ու կարմիր շրթներքով բուժքույրը և քստքստացնելով հեռացավ"… դու տառացիորեն կարաս էդ բուժքույրին տեսնել աչքիդ առաջից հեռանալով, անգամ պարֆումերիայի հոտը կարաս զգաս… ճիշտ բառերի դասավորությունը շատ մեծ նշանակություն ունի… կերպարների հետագա զարգացման ու գործողությունների ընթացքը շեղելու Բյուրի փորձը շատ լավ ա ստացվել ու ուզում եմ մի հատ էլ մեջբերում անել. "«Չէ, ես մեղք չունեմ, ես ոչինչ չեմ արել, սա իմ պատմությունը չէ»"… սա լիովին փոխում ա Արևի կերպարը, մի հարվածով… նա անմիջապես անհանգստացող ընկերուհու կերպարից վերածվում ա "կասկածյալի"՝ մի մարդու որն արդեն խնդիր ունի իրեն հեռու պահելու գործողություններից… Տուիսթը գործողությունների, շատ ա դուրս գալիս ու մեծ արվեստով ա արված… 
> 
> You had a tough competition Դայան ա ջան, որի միջից պատվով ես դուրս եկել… 
> 
> Ապրեք շատ…


Գալաթեայի հատվածը թույլ, խախուտ ու անհետաքրքիր շարունակություն էր: 

Ճիշտ ա, Դայի սկիզբը շատ ուժեղ չէր, բայց ուժեղ չէր միայն ստրուկտուրայի ու պատմության ողնաշարի առումով: Էս պրոեկտում ամենակարևոր միսիան կատարվել էր. շարունակողին տրվել էր շարունակելու լիքը հնարավորություն:
Վարդագույն փիղ արտահայությունը ոչ մի գերադրական զարմանք էլ չէր մտցնում սենյակ: Չափազանցված ու արհեստական արտահայտություն էր, որը մի բան էլ տեղին չէր օգտագործվել: Էդ արտահայտությունը լրիվ այլ գործածում ունի ընդունված: 
Արևի անհանգստությունը ընկերուհու համար նույնպես չափազանցված էր, քանի որ Դայանան իր սկզբում ոչ մի հիմք չէր տվել մտածելու, թե նա սրտացավ և հոգատար ընկերուհի է: Արևի ուշքն ու միքտը Գևորգի մեքենայով ֆռֆռալն էր: Եթե նա լավ ընկերուհի լիներ՝ ամենաառաջինը կիմանար, որ Գայանեն գիշերը տուն չի գնացել:
Հայրական սիրտը... Կուրգինյանի "հայրական սիրտը" շատ պայծառ կերպով աչքի է ընկնում ողջ պատմության ընթացքում: Երբ նա գրեթե "վ ուպոռ" իր աղջկան չի տեսնում, անիմաստ սահմանափակումներ է դնում առաջը, չի հավատում սեփական դստերը՝ մղելով նրան նորանոր ստախոսությունների...ու հանկարծ ՛Հայրական սիրտ"... սուտի ու մոգոնած հատկանիշ սառած միլիցու համար: Չկար էդտեղ զգացմունքայնություն... ֆեյք էր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գալաթեայի հատվածը թույլ, խախուտ ու անհետաքրքիր շարունակություն էր: 
> 
> Ճիշտ ա, Դայի սկիզբը շատ ուժեղ չէր, բայց ուժեղ չէր միայն ստրուկտուրայի ու պատմության ողնաշարի առումով: Էս պրոեկտում ամենակարևոր միսիան կատարվել էր. շարունակողին տրվել էր շարունակելու լիքը հնարավորություն:
> *Վարդագույն փիղ արտահայությունը ոչ մի գերադրական զարմանք էլ չէր մտցնում սենյակ*: Չափազանցված ու արհեստական արտահայտություն էր, որը մի բան էլ տեղին չէր օգտագործվել: Էդ արտահայտությունը լրիվ այլ գործածում ունի ընդունված: 
> Արևի անհանգստությունը ընկերուհու համար նույնպես չափազանցված էր, քանի որ Դայանան իր սկզբում ոչ մի հիմք չէր տվել մտածելու, թե նա սրտացավ և հոգատար ընկերուհի է: Արևի ուշքն ու միքտը Գևորգի մեքենայով ֆռֆռալն էր: Եթե նա լավ ընկերուհի լիներ՝ ամենաառաջինը կիմանար, որ Գայանեն գիշերը տուն չի գնացել:
> Հայրական սիրտը... Կուրգինյանի "հայրական սիրտը" շատ պայծառ կերպով աչքի է ընկնում ողջ պատմության ընթացքում: Երբ նա գրեթե "վ ուպոռ" իր աղջկան չի տեսնում, անիմաստ սահմանափակումներ է դնում առաջը, չի հավատում սեփական դստերը՝ մղելով նրան նորանոր ստախոսությունների...ու հանկարծ ՛Հայրական սիրտ"... սուտի ու մոգոնած հատկանիշ սառած միլիցու համար: Չկար էդտեղ զգացմունքայնություն... ֆեյք էր:


բա ինչի՞ ես գրել… էն ժամանակ չէիր տեսնու՞մ…

ո՞նց չէր մտցնում… դու հեչ վարդագույն փիղ տեսած կա՞ս… շշմելու բան ա…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> բա ինչի՞ ես գրել… էն ժամանակ չէիր տեսնու՞մ…


Ուրիշի հայացքով եմ նայում գրածիս:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուրիշի հայացքով եմ նայում գրածիս:


Գրելուց էլ նայեիր ուրիշի հայացքով…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գրելուց էլ նայեիր ուրիշի հայացքով…


Կարենայի, կնայեի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարենայի, կնայեի:


բա հիմա ո՞նց ես տեսնում… 

շատ էլ լավն էր…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> բա հիմա ո՞նց ես տեսնում… 
> շատ էլ լավն էր…


Լավը չէր, եթե չես հավատում, կարամ շարունակեմ ապացուցել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լավը չէր, եթե չես հավատում, կարամ շարունակեմ ապացուցել:


հա, ուզում եմ…

----------


## Dayana

Ժող, բավականին քննարկեցինք, արժի արդեն փակել թեման, գնալ Ռաֆֆուն քննարկել  :Smile:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> հա, ուզում եմ…


Դու շատ սխալ գնահատական ես տվել, չես տեսել, որ Գալաթեան իրականում Դայի սկիզբը լրիվ սխալ ուղղությամբ ա տարել: Ու սխալ ես, որ շարունակողը կերպարներին շունչ ա տալիս ու մթնոլորտ ստեղծում.. չի ստեղծում: Գաջի հոտն ու հետ տալը մթնոլորտ չէին, այլ ընդամենը Դայի ստեղծած լարվածությունը կտրուկ թուլացնում էին: Ո՞ւմ էր պետք էդ երկար բարակ նկարագրությունը:
Մարդիկ շունչները պահած սպասում են, թե ինչ ա կատարվում, ինչի՞ զանգն ընդհատվեց, ի՞նչ եղավ Արևի ու Գևորգին, իսկ Գալաթեան գնում ընկնում ա Դավիթաշենի չոլերը, ու տենց էլ պարզ չի դառնում՝ ի՞նչ էական կապ ուներ Դավիթաշենը պատմվածքի հետ: Շարունակողը հա նշում ա էդ տեղը, բայց տենց էլ չի բացատրում՝ ի՞նչ կարևոր բան կար դրա մեջ: Ոնց հասկանանք... Արդյունքում տեղը նշելը դառնում ա անիմաստ, ինքնանպատակ բան:

Գևորգի կերպարի շուրջը ստեղծած կասկածամիտ խորհրդավորությունն էլ էր ավելորդ, որտև Դայը նրան որպես բացառապես դրական ու բարի կերպար էր ներկայացրել, որ սիրում ա Արևին ու հոգում ա իր մասին: Ու մեկ էլ Գալաթեան իրան հրեշի նախադրյալներով մութ կերպար ա դարձնում:

Ու էլի լիքը տենց բան:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու շատ սխալ գնահատական ես տվել, չես տեսել, որ Գալաթեան իրականում Դայի սկիզբը լրիվ սխալ ուղղությամբ ա տարել: Ու սխալ ես, որ շարունակողը կերպարներին շունչ ա տալիս ու մթնոլորտ ստեղծում.. չի ստեղծում: Գաջի հոտն ու հետ տալը մթնոլորտ չէին, այլ ընդամենը Դայի ստեղծած լարվածությունը կտրուկ թուլացնում էին: Ո՞ւմ էր պետք էդ երկար բարակ նկարագրությունը:
> Մարդիկ շունչները պահած սպասում են, թե ինչ ա կատարվում, ինչի՞ զանգն ընդհատվեց, ի՞նչ եղավ Արևի ու Գևորգին, իսկ Գալաթեան գնում ընկնում ա Դավիթաշենի չոլերը, ու տենց էլ պարզ չի դառնում՝ ի՞նչ էական կապ ուներ Դավիթաշենը պատմվածքի հետ: Շարունակողը հա նշում ա էդ տեղը, բայց տենց էլ չի բացատրում՝ ի՞նչ կարևոր բան կար դրա մեջ: Ոնց հասկանանք... Արդյունքում տեղը նշելը դառնում ա անիմաստ, ինքնանպատակ բան:
> 
> Գևորգի կերպարի շուրջը ստեղծած կասկածամիտ խորհրդավորությունն էլ էր ավելորդ, որտև Դայը նրան որպես բացառապես դրական ու բարի կերպար էր ներկայացրել, որ սիրում ա Արևին ու հոգում ա իր մասին: Ու մեկ էլ Գալաթեան իրան հրեշի նախադրյալներով մութ կերպար ա դարձնում:
> 
> Ու էլի լիքը տենց բան:


բայց սրանք բոլորն էլ դրական բաներ են… գրողը տենց ա տեսել… քննադատելուց առաջ մի հատ պետք ա հաշվի առնես թե գրողի խնդիրն ու նպատակն ինչ ա եղել… մի անգամից դնում ես քո նախապես որոշված ստանդարտների մեջ…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> բայց սրանք բոլորն էլ դրական բաներ են… գրողը տենց ա տեսել… քննադատելուց առաջ մի հատ պետք ա հաշվի առնես թե գրողի խնդիրն ու նպատակն ինչ ա եղել… մի անգամից դնում ես քո նախապես որոշված ստանդարտների մեջ…


Դրանք իմ որոշածը չեն, թեև կողքից կարա տենց թվա: 
Դրանք կիրառելի են բոլոր ստեղծագործությունների համար, համ միասին վերցրած, համ էլ զատ-զատ: 
Միասինի դեպքում՝ որոշակի կուռ բանաձևեր կան, որ պետք ա օգտագործվեն, որպեսզի գործերը դառնան գրականություն, ոչ թե Անկապ Օրագիր, որի տակ մենակ թենքյու են դնում, ոչ թե քննարկում: 
Իսկ զատ-զատի դեպքում էդ բանաձևերի փակագծերն են բացվում ընդամենը ու յուրաքանյուր ինդիվիդուալ գործ ունենում ա իր յուրահատուկ մոտեցումն ու ստեղծման, զարգացման ուղին:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դրանք իմ որոշածը չեն, թեև կողքից կարա տենց թվա: 
> Դրանք կիրառելի են բոլոր ստեղծագործությունների համար, համ միասին վերցրած, համ էլ զատ-զատ: 
> Միասինի դեպքում՝ որոշակի կուռ բանաձևեր կան, որ պետք ա օգտագործվեն, որպեսզի գործերը դառնան գրականություն, ոչ թե Անկապ Օրագիր, որի տակ մենակ թենքյու են դնում, ոչ թե քննարկում: 
> Իսկ զատ-զատի դեպքում էդ բանաձևերի փակագծերն են բացվում ընդամենը ու յուրաքանյուր ինդիվիդուալ գործ ունենում ա իր յուրահատուկ մոտեցումն ու ստեղծման, զարգացման ուղին:


Կարա՞ս հիմա էս ամեն ինչը հայերեն գրես… ինձ հատկապես բանաձևերն են հետաքրքրում…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Կարա՞ս հիմա էս ամեն ինչը հայերեն գրես… ինձ հատկապես բանաձևերն են հետաքրքրում…


Բանաձև ասելով նկատի չունեմ S = V x T... եթե տենց ճշգրիտ բան ես սպասում, ստիպված եմ հիասթափեցնել: 
Գոյություն ունեն որոշակի չափանիշներ, կանոններ, որոնց պրիզմայով  միշտ հնարավոր ա դիտարկել գրական ստեղծագործությունները, եթե դրանք գոնե մի քիչ մոտ են իսկապես գրական ստեղծագործություն լիենլուն... 
Սխալ ա անտեսել երևույթների բնականությունը, փոխարենը ստեղծել հորինած օրակարգ, կարկաս չունեցող մարմին ու անունը դնել ստեղծագործություն: Առաջին հայացքից դա կարա հիշեցնի գրական գործ, բայց առաջին իսկ լուրջ քննադատության տակ չի դիմանա, կխարխլվի:
Որտև վերը նշված "բանաձևերը" չեն կիրառվել: Որովհետև գրողը թողել ա, որ գլխում հայտված պատահական, քաոտիկ իդեաները տանեն իրեն, ոչ թե ինքն ա իդեաներին իր հետևից տարել՝ նախորօք կարգավորելով դրանք ճիշտ ուղղությամբ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բանաձև ասելով նկատի չունեմ S = V x T... եթե տենց ճշգրիտ բան ես սպասում, ստիպված եմ հիասթափեցնել: 
> Գոյություն ունեն որոշակի չափանիշներ, կանոններ, որոնց պրիզմայով  միշտ հնարավոր ա դիտարկել գրական ստեղծագործությունները, եթե դրանք գոնե մի քիչ մոտ են իսկապես գրական ստեղծագործություն լիենլուն... 
> Սխալ ա անտեսել երևույթների բնականությունը, փոխարենը ստեղծել հորինած օրակարգ, կարկաս չունեցող մարմին ու անունը դնել ստեղծագործություն: Առաջին հայացքից դա կարա հիշեցնի գրական գործ, բայց առաջին իսկ լուրջ քննադատության տակ չի դիմանա, կխարխլվի:
> Որտև վերը նշված "բանաձևերը" չեն կիրառվել: Որովհետև գրողը թողել ա, որ գլխում հայտված պատահական, քաոտիկ իդեաները տանեն իրեն, ոչ թե ինքն ա իդեաներին իր հետևից տարել՝ նախորօք կարգավորելով դրանք ճիշտ ուղղությամբ:


դու նենց ես խոսում կարծես ինչ որ մեկը գրել ա դու էլ հիմա քննադատում ես, առանց իմանալու թե գրողը ինչ ա ուզեցել անի… հասկանում ենք որ բանաձևի տառացի լինելու մասին չի խոսքը, բայց էդ պրիզման մոտդ չէ՞ր որ գրում էիր… չգիտեի՞ր ինչ ես անում… 

որ գիտես որ "բանաձևեր" գոյություն ունեն ինչի՞ չես կիրառել… ինչի՞ չես փորձել "խախտել" կամ ժխտել բանաձևը… բանաձևերի ժխտումից ու կազմաքանդումից ա լինում քայլ առաջ… 

Ճարտարապետության մեջ էլ կան սենց բաներ… օրինակ Լե Կոռբյուզեն ստեղծեց իր մոդուլյորը որով որոշվում էին կառույցի համաչափություններն ու հարաբերությունները… հռոմեացիները ևս ունեին նման, հույներն էլ, բայց ժամանակի ընթացքում (և շատ կարճ) դրանք փլուզվում են… 

Գրականի համար նույն պնդումը չեմ կարող միանշանակ անել, բայց գրականությանը նայելով ու նայելով դրա փոփոխությանը ժամանակի ընթացքում կարելի ա ենթադրել որ "փլուզման օրենքին" նաև գրականությունն ա ենթարկվում… բայց սա ենթադրություն ա…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Բայց ես բացատրեցի, որ ուրիշի աչքերով եմ նայում գրածիս...
Ես իմ մատնանշած բոլոր սխալներն արել եմ գրեթե, սկսած ստրուկտուրան խախտելուց, վորջացրած "բանաձևը" չկիրառելով: Ու հիմա մեկ-մեկ զատում եմ էդ սխալները, աչքիս առաջ եմ բերում, որ աշխատեմ էլ չանել...

Լավ չի՞:

Ես ուղղակի զարմանում եմ, որ դու դրանք չէիր տեսել... դու վռոդե լավ էիր դրանից:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բայց ես բացատրեցի, որ ուրիշի աչքերով եմ նայում գրածիս...
> Ես իմ մատնանշած բոլոր սխալներն արել եմ գրեթե, սկսած ստրուկտուրան խախտելուց, վորջացրած "բանաձևը" չկիրառելով: Ու հիմա մեկ-մեկ զատում եմ էդ սխալները, աչքիս առաջ եմ բերում, որ աշխատեմ էլ չանել...
> 
> Լավ չի՞:
> 
> Ես ուղղակի զարմանում եմ, որ դու դրանք չէիր տեսել... դու վռոդե լավ էիր դրանից:


հա, ոնց էի մոռացել… դե որ կարում ես ուրիշի աչքերով նայես, մյուս անգամ սկզբից ուրիշի աչքերով նայի հետո տեղադրի… չմոռանաս բանաձևերն էլ կիրառես…

բայց իսկականից որ ասեմ դու քննադատում ես որովհետև ես գովացել եմ էս անգամ… թե չէ քո դուրն էլ ա գալիս… 

ես տեսնելուց լավ չեմ, չես հավատում, Բյուրից հարցրու…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> հա, ոնց էի մոռացել… դե որ կարում ես ուրիշի աչքերով նայես, *մյուս անգամ սկզբից ուրիշի աչքերով նայի հետո տեղադրի… չմոռանաս բանաձևերն էլ կիրառես…*
> բայց իսկականից որ ասեմ դու քննադատում ես որովհետև ես գովացել եմ էս անգամ… թե չէ քո դուրն էլ ա գալիս… 
> ես տեսնելուց լավ չեմ, չես հավատում, Բյուրից հարցրու…


Դե եթե չկիրառեմ էլ, դու կաս: Կքննադատես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նոր կարդացի ամբողջությամբ ու պիտի ասեմ որ տպավորությունս շատ դրական էր… իսկականից կարողացել են գրողները ստեղծել մի ամբողջություն… ու բորոլ ոճային ու լեզվական փոփոխությունները օրգանական էին ստացվել, դրա համար էլ երեք գործերի համար մեկ քոմենթ կգրեմ… 
> 
> Դայանա ջան, քո մասը երևի եղածների մեջ ամենաթույլն էր, բայց համեմատական կարգով, բայց ասեմ որ էս դեպքում էլ համեմատականը ավելի լավ իմաստով ա… դու ուժեղների հետ ես համեմատվել, կամ ավելի ճիշտ ասեմ խաղացել հետները… քո մոտ ավելի ժամանցային ա ստացվել… հիմնական կենտրոնացումդ եղել ա բուն սյուժեն ու ժանրից ելնելով էլ կերպարներդ արդեն էական չեն եղել քո մասի մեջ… հիմա ավելի կոնկրետ… ես մի հատ դիագրամա էի գծել Ճռռոցի համար… էդ դիագրամման կիրառելի ա էստեղ բայց մի քիչ ավելի բառացի և ուղիղ իմաստով, այսինքն քո կերպարների անձնական հատկանիշներն ու բարդություններն էական չեն, բավական ա որ մեկը քննիչ ա, մեկը քննիչի աղջիկ, մեկն էլ ընկեր և այլն… էս կերպարների առանձնահատկությունները էական չեն ու չեն ազդում plot-ի վրա… իհարկե կարա լինի ու թերևս ժանրը թույլ ա տալիս որ նման բան լիներ եթե չլինեին հետևից եկող Գալաթեան ու Բյուրը, որոնք համ, հոտ, "խառատեր" ու զգացմունքայնություն ներարկեցին… նրանք իսկապես կերպարներին շունչ տվեցին… իրենց դեպքում արդեն կերպարի ով և ինչպիսին լինելը սկսեց որոշիչ դեր խաղալ գործողությունների ընթացքի վրա… օրինակ Գալաթեայի առաջին տողերն անգամ որ նայես կնկտաես ինքն ինչ մոտեցում ա ունեցել… հետ տալը, գաջի հոտը, պոլիեթիլենը և այլն սրանք մի անգամից մթնոլորտ են ստեղծում ու պարզ հասարակ համեմատությունները հիմնովին փոխում են կարդացողի վերաբերմունքը կերպարների նկատմամբ ու ընդհանրապես գործողություններից սպասելիքների նկատմամբ… համեմատության շատ վառ օրինակ ա երբ աշխատողները մտնում են կառույց ու որ ախջկան տեսնում են զարմանում են… ստեղ Գալը մի հատ շատ լավ համեմատություն ա օգտագործում՝ "վարդագույն փիղ տեսածի զարմանքով"… սա զարմանքը դնում ա գերադրական աստիճանի վրա … կամ էն մասը որ աղջիկն ուզում ա ընկերուհուն տեսնի ու հայրը չի ուզում թողնի՝ "Բայց տեսնելով արցունքով լցված աչքերը՝ *հայրական սիրտը տեղի տվեց*:"… տես "հայրական սիրտ" դարձվածքն ինչքան զգացմունքայնություն ա տալիս կերպարին մտնելով նրանց ամենախոր ներքին հոգեբանական անկյունները… ընդամենը մի դարձվածք…
> 
> նույնը կարելի ա Բյուրի համար ասել… բայց Բյուրը սա արեց շատ հետաքրքիր ձևով… սկսեց կերպարները շեղել ու "վերանայել"… ու դա անմիջականորեն ունեցավ իր դրական ազդեցությունը գործողությունների վրա… մի տեսակ Գալաթեային կարծես "հակառակ" գնաց, բայց շատ տեղին ու արվեստով արեց դա… կնկատես թե ինչ հեշտությամբ ու տպավորիչ ա ինքը նկարագրել իր կերպարները. օրինակ՝ "մեծ տուտուզով ու կարմիր շրթներքով բուժքույրը և քստքստացնելով հեռացավ"… դու տառացիորեն կարաս էդ բուժքույրին տեսնել աչքիդ առաջից հեռանալով, անգամ պարֆումերիայի հոտը կարաս զգաս… ճիշտ բառերի դասավորությունը շատ մեծ նշանակություն ունի… կերպարների հետագա զարգացման ու գործողությունների ընթացքը շեղելու Բյուրի փորձը շատ լավ ա ստացվել ու ուզում եմ մի հատ էլ մեջբերում անել. "«Չէ, ես մեղք չունեմ, ես ոչինչ չեմ արել, սա իմ պատմությունը չէ»"… սա լիովին փոխում ա Արևի կերպարը, մի հարվածով… նա անմիջապես անհանգստացող ընկերուհու կերպարից վերածվում ա "կասկածյալի"՝ մի մարդու որն արդեն խնդիր ունի իրեն հեռու պահելու գործողություններից… Տուիսթը գործողությունների, շատ ա դուրս գալիս ու մեծ արվեստով ա արված… 
> 
> You had a tough competition Դայան ա ջան, որի միջից պատվով ես դուրս եկել… 
> 
> Ապրեք շատ…


Մեֆ, էս դու՞ ես գրել:  :Huh:  
Քլունգդ կարո՞ղ ա կորցրել ես:

----------

Գալաթեա (02.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, էս դու՞ ես գրել:  
> Քլունգդ կարո՞ղ ա կորցրել ես:


չէ… էնքան լավ ես գրել որ քլունգի պետք չեղավ… կարող ա՞ սուտ են գրել…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե եթե չկիրառեմ էլ, դու կաս: Կքննադատես:


Հա, բայց ես հո միշտ ստեղ չեմ լինելու… էսօր կամ, վաղը չկամ…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> չէ… էնքան լավ ես գրել որ քլունգի պետք չեղավ… կարող ա՞ սուտ են գրել…


Մեֆ, լավ էլի: Դու էս լու՞րջ ես ասում:  :Sad:  
Գալի ու Դայի մասին չգիտեմ, բայց ես մի գլուխ տուֆտել եմ:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հա, բայց ես հո միշտ ստեղ չեմ լինելու… էսօր կամ, վաղը չկամ…


Բա դու Լենինի պես չե՞ս... միշտ մեզ հետ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, լավ էլի: Դու էս լու՞րջ ես ասում:  
> Գալի ու Դայի մասին չգիտեմ, բայց ես մի գլուխ տուֆտել եմ:


ու՞ր ա տուֆտել ես… կարա՞ս ցույց տաս… ես չեմ տեսնում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա դու Լենինի պես չե՞ս... միշտ մեզ հետ:


Լենինը միշտ ձեր հետ ա, լավ ա՞… ուզում ես ես էլ տենց լինե՞մ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ու՞ր ա տուֆտել ես… կարա՞ս ցույց տաս… ես չեմ տեսնում…


Մեֆ, զոռով եմ գրել, չեմ կարդացել հետո, թե ինչ եմ գրել ու մի կերպ, կիսատ թողնելով պրծացրել եմ, դու ասում ես՝ լա՞վ ա:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Լենինը միշտ ձեր հետ ա, լավ ա՞… ուզում ես ես էլ տենց լինե՞մ


Քաչալ ու թլո՞շ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քաչալ ու թլո՞շ:


…ու ձեր հետ…

----------

